# ovolo cabinet door set



## Stocksy27 (11 Dec 2018)

hi 
looking for spindle tooling to machine some 22mm MDF cabinet doors only one i can find is a discontinued trend set. 

https://www.mtmc.co.uk/product.aspx?Pro ... gKARvD_BwE


----------



## deema (11 Dec 2018)

There are a number of standard profiles in Euro 40mm cutters as well as Whitehill tooling.

https://www.whitehill-tools.com/catalog ... =1&c2id=52

There has been a post recently on getting custom profiles cut if it’s something unique your after.


----------



## Mike Jordan (11 Dec 2018)

Have a look at Euro cutters 124, 136, and 137 and others around that area. You will need to look at Trend or Wealden since most other suppliers only show the popular cutter profiles that sell well.
Mike.


----------



## Trevanion (11 Dec 2018)

Don't even bother looking at Trend Spindle tooling, it's overpriced junk compared to literally any other manufacturer.

As Deema said, Whitehill make some excellent tooling and cutters to suit but there are others to look at. If you're working in mainly MDF you will want to be using carbide cutters instead of HSS as HSS will wear out much quicker on MDF than anything else.


CMT do some nice sets for not a hell of a lot of money:
https://www.scosarg.com/cmt-694-015-door-rail-stile-set-d-132-b-48-d-30
https://www.scosarg.com/cmt-694-015-door-rail-stile-set-d-132-b-48-d-30

OMAS also make sets but they are quite a lot more:
https://www.scosarg.com/omas-k411-3-door-profile-set-d-160-z-2-d-30
https://www.scosarg.com/omas-k426p-kitchen-cabinet-door-cutter-head-d-30 (This one makes your mortice, tenon and panel in 1 block)
https://www.scosarg.com/omas-k426w-kitchen-cabinet-door-head-d-120-d-30

Wealden tools also do spindle tooling (Which is just the Trend stuff but much cheaper) as well as router bits to do the job:

https://www.wealdentool.com/acatalog/Panel_Door_Sets_61.html
https://www.wealdentool.com/acatalog/Counter_Profile_103.html

All these companies also have a range of panel raisers if you'll be after one of those too.

If you're just after a plain ovolo cutter this router bit is probably the closest you'll get without getting cutters made up:
https://www.wealdentool.com/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Round_Ovolo_Door_Set_191.html


----------



## Stocksy27 (16 Dec 2018)

thanks guys sorted now from whitehill, another one i need a 50mm radius profile to make some corners but struggling to find that too, i know there is a limit to max projection on cutters now ?


----------



## deema (16 Dec 2018)

Try Whitehill cutter no 168


----------



## Stocksy27 (16 Dec 2018)

haha thanks been looking at the cutters for few hours not sure how i missed that one


----------

